# Sidewalk phrases



## Autumn72 (Jan 31, 2022)

By the Jewish temple near pleasant street
A young 19 year old chalked words from her invisible heart felt emotions.
Along came a photographer who collected all her words galore in colored emotional ribbons her name is Denise a homeless angry woman at her parent's divorce.
Which denied her the traditional outcome she longed to have to safely venture her into a college degree instead of daddy's new wife that she felt the system of lawyers and government betrayals stole her inheritance from her ideal life and made her grovel for her life to stay afloat within the homeless shelter of Maine.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

She may still attend college today.
May be last I saw her she was with my ex.


----------

